

Francisco Tolmasky (280 North) JSConf 2009 Presentation - voodootikigod
http://jsconf2009.com/francisco_video.html

======
voodootikigod
Developer world - We have begun to post the videos from the epic JSConf 2009.
Kicking off the string of 17 videos from the conference is Francisco Tolmasky
talking about the origins and deep tech involved in 280 North's Objective-J
and Cappuccino frameworks. Enjoy!

~~~
TweedHeads
For us who don't enjoy videos longer than a minute, is there any way we can
get a transcript, web page with highlights, blog post, anything?

Thanks from the busy developer world.

~~~
voodootikigod
Even better, you can view the slides on 280 North's own slide creator -
[http://280slides.com/Viewer/?user=56&name=JSConf%202009&...](http://280slides.com/Viewer/?user=56&name=JSConf%202009&fullscreen)

------
gsmaverick
This guy is a very smart person. He & his 3 buddies have done amazing things
for the state of rich web applications. Either Google or Apple should be
acquiring 280North.

~~~
mrduncan
It sounded like they all used to work for Apple. I'm honestly surprised Apple
hasn't acquired them yet (possible they turned them down I guess), seems like
such a perfect acquisition to me.

~~~
catch23
Apple already acquired the sproutcore people, whose javascript api is similar
to Cocoa. All of MobileMe was developed in sproutcore.

~~~
boucher
Sproutcore isn't something made by or supported by Apple, it's a project
created by the individual who was later involved with the development of
MobileMe.

------
luigi
This was an excellent conference, and this presentation in particular was an
eye-opener.

Google I/O may be getting all the press this week, but for those of us who
went to JSConf last month, we already know what's going on.

------
grantmichaels
the stream of tweet during this talk was pretty impressive, excited to finally
start to be able watch the JSConf presentations (signed up for rss feed for
notification) ...

------
tolmasky
There's some cool nib2cib demos (using interface builder to make web apps)
near the end

